# How many points i get for eoi



## RAGHUREDDY (Mar 13, 2015)

How Many points I get for EOI.
1.My Age is 38 yr and 6 months.
2.I have completed Bachelor of Engineering(Electronics and communication) In INDIA its 4 yrs course.But my skill assessment by engineers Australia is Engineering technologist.How much points I get for my education.
3.For work experience 
a) I was in employment from Jan'2004 to Apr'2012 ----8 yrs 
b) Again in employment From Dec'2013 to Jan'2015---1 yr.
My Point is i don't have Payslip/Bank transaction/Tax documents for few years(Jan'2004 to Mar'2007 period employment) What should I do/submit for these period to claim points.For all the remaining employment I have Payslip/Bank Transaction/Tax documents.


----------



## RoseTheMigrationLawyer (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi RAGHUREDDY,

Based on the information you have provided, I believe your points for your EOI are as follows:

*Age: *25 points (38 years old)

*Education: *15 points (Bachelor Degree)

*Work Experience:* Not clear. You can only rely on work experience in the past 10 years (so if you lodged your EOI today, back to March 2005).

Additionally, you can only claim points for work experience in your nominated occupation of Engineering Technologist. You MUST be able to provide sufficient evidence to prove the experience, such as a mixture of reference letters, payslips, tax documents etc.

In the worst case scenario, if you relied only on the periods of employment that you could prove (assuming you were working as an Engineering Technologist) you would have just over 6 years employment experience which would get you 15 points.

This brings you to a total of 55 points. If you were able to get IELTS 7.0 (you need IELTS 6.0 anyway) or state sponsorship, you would be eligible to lodge an EOI.

Please note this advice is based on information you have provided and is intended as a guide only. In the absence of having seen your original documentation, I recommend that you take steps to confirm all advice contained in this email.

Hope this helps!

Kind Regards,

Rosemary Acutt 
Solicitor & Registered Migration Agent

QldMigrationPractice


----------



## RAGHUREDDY (Mar 13, 2015)

RoseTheMigrationLawyer said:


> Hi RAGHUREDDY,
> 
> Based on the information you have provided, I believe your points for your EOI are as follows:
> 
> ...


DEAR SIR,
THANKS FOR THE REPLAY.
Will my total work experience would be taken into consideration/suitable for engineering technologist can I get my invitation letter?
All my work experience was in telecom field.As I have completed my bachelor degree in electronics and communication and was interested to work telecom field .Will my work experience would be taken into consideration for engineering technologist.When I have submitted my CDR to EA they have seen my Work experience letter's and given me as engineering technologist. 
All the work experience mentioned below was in telecom field and the position's I undertook while working for different companies ..
1.Field engineer----2005 to 2007(Telecom field).
2.Residential Engineer---2007 to 2008.
3.Telecom engineer--2008 to 2012.
4.Implementation Manager--- Dec 2013 to Jan 2015.


----------



## RoseTheMigrationLawyer (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi RAGHUREDY,

Whether or not your total work experience would be taken into consideration will depend on whether you can prove (via reference letters and other evidence) that you performed the role of an Engineering Technologist, even if you might have been called a different title.

You will need to consider whether the majority of tasks you performed in your employment as a Field / Residential / Telecom Engineer and Implementation Manager can be matched with that of an Engineering Technologist.

An Engineering Technologist analyses and modifies new and existing engineering technologies and applies them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects. 

According to Engineers Australlia, the Engineering Technologist: 

• Focuses on interactions within the system 
• Modifies and adapts established engineering practices 
• Advances engineering technology

For more information about Engineering Technologists, have a read of Engineers Australia’s Migration Skills Assessment Booklet. See if you can match the tasks described in the booklet to the tasks that you ordinarily perform. If the answer is yes, then you can claim points for the experience as long as you make sure you can prove it with your reference letters and other evidence.

Best of luck.

Kind Regards,

Rosemary Acutt 
Solicitor & Registered Migration Agent

QldMigrationPractice


----------



## RAGHUREDDY (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks Rose,
I have the Roles and responsibilities and relieving letters form all the companies I have worked .Apart from this What should I take from the companies I worked for. Could you elaborate reference letters/evidence?


----------



## aida-may (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Rose, 

I have a question if you may allow me,
Ihave a question about the parents visa, if half of the brothers are 2, do they both have to be settled for 2 years or could it be that onl one is settled for 2 years while the other one is there for just a few months? Can we then apply fir parents visa or do we have yo wait till both brothers are settled for 2 years?

one more questions please, if I just settled in australia for a few months as a*PR*, how long do I have to wait until I can sponsor my sister for a 489 visa? allow me,


----------

